# Great deal on inflatable one day only sale



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Found this on BuyCostumes.com, http://www.buycostumes.com/Airblown-Trio-of-Ghosts-with-BOO-Scene/67464/ProductDetail.aspx You save 60% and you can also apply their other coupon super20 to receive an extra 20% off. So you can get for $32.00. It's a super deal if you need a cute inflatable.


----------

